# QLD: DIP welcome!



## IsoBar (Nov 24, 2011)

This is an addition to banky's report from the weekend we had on DIP.

My young brother, Ira, just arrived to Australia last Tuesday after traveling in NZ, to visit us, work and travel a bit.
He already managed to land a nice snapper at Moffat's last week, but the real deal was ahead of him.
We got the invitation from sprocket to his "secret spot", but couldn't make it on Sat morning, so the plan was simple - arrive Sat night, set up the tent, fish Sun morning and back home at Sunday arvo.
As we arrived to the beach, we saw the nice camp sprocket and Chris (cjbfisher) set up, but my brother was a bit worried when he saw the waves in front of us and Chris's cracked ski.
After dinner, a few drinks and tackle talks, we hit the sac. My brother dreamed he was rolling his NZ van to a river because of the rolling waves just outside the tent :lol: 
We woke up and slowly rigged the kayaks.
By the time we were ready to launch, sprocket and redgreg were already past the breakers, amongst schools of tuna!
I explained to my brother the general idea (paddle hard as you can till I tell you to stop), and we headed out together.
The first dump was the nastiest, and we had to time it properly and make sure we don't get caught right under a dumping wave, so we waited patiently and paddled against the rolling foam.
After a while we saw the chance and pushed forward, we past the first break and were heading towards the second, deeper one, which was not dumping as hard, but spilling. We made our way out when I noticed a set coming, we pushed hard forward, I'm being a bit faster, but it didn't help us and a big one wiped us out. I rolled (I was in my SIK) and felt I hit something, so after the wave passed I rolled back, to see my brother floating next to my evolution, a bit scared and disoriented.
Luckily, that was the last wave in that set, and we were in a relatively quiet zone, between the first and the second breaks.
I hurried my brother back onto the kayak and rushed him to paddle out of the danger zone, while the lull lasted. He was a bit shocked and one of the rudder pedals was out of place, so I attached my towing strap to him, and together we paddled out.
Once we were out of danger zone, I examined my brother - he had a blow on his nose (apparently from my kayak surfing at him) and the seam at the bow of the evolution was cracked, with a few small lateral cracks at the coating. Both my brother and my kayak were hurt, but were fit to go.

If you're more of a motion picture guys, this video basically says it all:






If you want more details, here's the full story:

The minute we passed the breakers, there were fish schools everywhere, so we deployed our trolled bait and started paddling. We saw sprocket fighting the big cobia that got the better of him and on our way there we passed through a school of small spotties. Once we reached sprocket, we checked our bait - my brother lost his trailed SP and I lost my pillie, but when my brother reeled in his trolled pillie, he was surprised to find a small spotty attached to his line. We released the fish and went on, with the wind pushing us offshore. After a while we couldn't see any fish and realised they were further inshore, just beyond the breakers, at 10-12m of water, so we headed that way.
We got there and checked our trailing baits as well, we lost the pillies once more, without feeling anything. When my brother started to reel in the SP, he got smashed!
He fought it for a few minutes and then I heard him calling "It's a Shark!!". I was delighted to hear that and as I expected, it was a cobia. He already had him on the surface, trying (for the first time in his life) to gaff the fish, when it shook his head and spat the hook  - A pricey lesson.
We moved on, kept losing out trolled pillies to whatever managed to pull them off the rigs without getting caught, so I had enough and switched to a more solid bait - a bonito on a pulsator rig (thanks Chris for those bonitos!  ).
we kept trolling towards the birds, when I got a hit on the bonito - a few minutes later I had a fine spaniard in the hatch!
We moved on, and my brother managed to get a good cast with the SP into a school of feeding tunas, and he was on!
I reeled in fast to go and give him a hand, when my bonito got smashed while reeling. That was an even finer spaniard (a bigger model than earlier). I shouted to my brother he needs to take this one by himself and went on landing the spaniard. During the fight, I noticed the water under me were actually moving, there were tunas, mackerels and even a shark which came to sniff around, accompanied by a yellow pilot fish, absolutely stunning!
After the spaniard was safely on the deck, I unhooked it and let it dive back to the blue water, then I returned to my brother, to find him happy as, with a yellowfin in the hatch - first time either of us encounter those beautiful tunas!
By this point we ran out of bait, so I switched to a halco HB and my brother stayed with the SP. We moved between the feeding schools of birds and fish and as we went passed a school, my HB got taken - a little yellowfin for me as well  
We were pretty content by that time, but my brother wanted to have one more cast, he approached the school and got the SP right in the middle, BAM! he was on!
By the speeding runs and the weight on the rod, it was something bigger and indeed, it towed my brother south, I trailed him with the camera ready guessing it was a longtail.
Like they do, half an hour later, it was still going in circles under the kayak. I caught it on video and only at home I realised there was a shark lurking just under my brother's yak. :shock: 
Ira really played the fish well and eventually it was so spent, it couldn't even float horizontally, so Ira grabbed it by the gills and pulled it to the hatch.
From there it was really one way out, without even stopping for more casts. I tried to pick the best landing spot, even though it meant 300m down the beach from the camp.
My brother flipped again on the deeper break, but this time he quickly climbed back. The damn rudder cables broke!
Even without a rudder, he managed to handle the nastier first dump and braced almost all the way in.
Boy, was he happy to be on dry land 



















At the beach, Greg was kind enough to let me use his wheeliz and filleting station after which everyone packed and got ready to head home. 
We stayed on for an hour to get some rest, enjoy a fresh sashimi and just chill out in this amazing beach.

Thanks Chris, Phil, Greg and of course Sprocket, you're one hell of a bunch of nice people to go fishing with, we should definitely do it again!

Cheers, Ido and Ira


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

Great report Ido, wow what a great way for your brother to be introduced to Australian kayak fishing!


----------



## wayneedden (May 19, 2012)

Yeehaa guys. Great report. Awesome


----------



## clarkey (Jan 13, 2009)

Cheers for the vid,looks like an awesome session.You've got to be stoked to get your bro on to fish like that.


----------



## Sprocket (Nov 19, 2008)

We picked a good day for it, top stuff boys, loved the video of the cobes, lost mine in a very similar fashion.


----------



## IsoBar (Nov 24, 2011)

A few more pics:


----------



## bruus (Aug 27, 2010)

Definitely a great session but ouch, a couple of casualties.


----------



## redgreg (Oct 17, 2012)

man o man u said it all live it and love it 
cheers Greg


----------



## paulsod (Dec 28, 2008)

Lazybugger said:


> אחים ממזר משובבים


Translation here: https://www.google.com.au/search?q=%D7% ... PC8gfhjoFg


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Geez DI is destroying some yaks!


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

scater said:


> Geez DI is destroying some yaks!


Yep, but relatively minor in comparison the punishment they get given and all easily fixable.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Great report Ido. Is Ira now going to emmigate? The Australian Fishing Authorities should grant his wishes immediately.


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

That's a gr8 trip guys, congrats.


----------

